# Stomach Cramps & Symptoms



## Fiffi

Hi guys

Just need some advice! I am 7 weeks pregnant and I'm feeling 'odd' I've been getting stomach cramps similar to period ones but not as strong. These have been happening for a couple of weeks now and I'm a little concerned, however there is no bleeding which is a relief!

I'm also a little worried (call me stupid) that I've not had any morning sickness - does that mean somethings wrong? I have on a couple of occasion ran for the bathroom feeling incredibly sick but then that passes.

I've also been feeling confused, forgetful and pretty emotional. I'm also getting really impatient as I don't have my first MW booking in appointment until 30th October which is such a long way away.

Help - any advise or information will be so greatfully recieved - Thank you! :headspin: :wacko:


----------



## luckyme225

I wouldn't worry if you are not bleeding. It would become a concern if you are doubled over in pain... though sometimes gas pains can do that. I think we have all been a bit emotional about now, lol. Not everyone gets morning sickness so be very thankful =)


----------



## turbo_mom

It's very normal to experience cramping during the first month and second month. It's just your body adjusting and the uteris stretching. As long as it's not very painful and there is no bleeding or spotting you should be ok. But if you're worried call up your MW or doctor for reassurance!
You'll also be going through many emotions. Pregnancy can be a roller coaster ride. And no worries about the morning sickness either. I didn't get any just the ocassional nausea!!


----------



## Wobbles

1st & 2nd month?? Ok I'll add to that .... its common for cramping during your 1st, 2nd & pregnancy full stop lol! Horrid & scarey isn't it though? But yes perfectly normal.

Any pain that makes you double over or occompanied by spotting/bleeding you should seek some medical reassurance however anything that puts you out of mind with worry I think people should do the same to for some 'calm' :D 

Morning sickness - I had none lil bit of nausea and I mean _little_!

Hope time passes quickly to your first appointment

x


----------



## turbo_mom

Wobbles said:


> 1st & 2nd month?? Ok I'll add to that .... its common for cramping during your 1st, 2nd & pregnancy full stop lol! Horrid & scarey isn't it though? But yes perfectly normal.
> 
> 
> x

LOL thanks I forgot to say for the whole pregnancy.. What I meant was that the cramping in the first couple months seems to be some of the worst and the most concerning.. But it's normal throughout pregnancy. It's just that later on it's not as worrisome (after the risk of miscarriage decreases) :D


----------



## PitBullMommy

I've been having the same pains and cramping and the same exact worries. I only get passing nausea (knock on wood!) and my breasts feel like they're crazy bruised, plus the emotional stuff, which I think actually makes the cramping worse. No blood though, so ...yay for us! Hope time passes quickly till your US...mine is 10/29 so I can commisserate..that's SO FAR AWAY...gah.:hissy:


----------



## AquaDementia

Do not worry AT ALL about those cramps.
I had them for 8 weeks of my pregnancy.
It would feel as if my period would come any minute.
But I never had a drop of blood.
As long as there is no bleeding associated with the cramping it is absolutely harmless.


----------



## Samantha675

Yep, I think just about all of us here experience the cramping at some point. I have noticed that when I make an effort to drink lots and lots of water, the cramping is lots less.


----------

